# 1st comp done



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

here are my before and after pics, tell me what you think, thanks


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Good going mate, excellent transformation, keep it up


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

cheers mate, the first pic was taken back in april, im definatley never ever gonna let myself get in that shape again.


----------



## eddywalsh21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow great results how long have you been training?

So do you have a diet and training program you have stuck too that you could share with us?


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

very good transformation mate .... keep it going


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well done fella, How did you get on in the comp? what comp was it?


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks everyone for your comments, i ended in 6th place out of 12 which i was made up with, ive been training two years, properly for about 18 months. i started my diet way back in february, first i cleaned it up in the week and enjoyed the weekend, then i started cleaning up the weekend, then i brought in cardio, cardio before breakfast and after i trained in gym, as my diet got tighter and tighter, my diet upto the show was.

meal 1- 2 s/wheat, whey in water, flax seed oil

meal 2- 150g potatoe, 2x tin tuna

meal 3- 150g potatoe, 2x tin tuna

meal 4- broccoli, 2x tin tuna, flax seed oil

meal 5- shake in gym after training

meal 6- 200g chicken, 1xtin chopped tomatoes

meal 7- half honey dew melon, 2xwhey in water, flax seed oil

double amount of carbs at weekend.

i started my diet at 17st 12lbs, and went on stage at 14st 10lbs.


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

if anybody wants to know anything ill be happy to help


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Thats an astonishing transformation!!!

How long did it take you to achive?

What wa your training in general and diet?


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

cheers mate, the first pic was taken in april this year, and the second was taken in october, i trained weights 6 times a week, did cardio 12 times a week, 1 hour before breakfast and 40 mins after weights. my diets was given to me by a succesfull bodybuilder, the tuff part is being consistent, never miss a meal and never have a cheat, i used the body building comp as a target to turn my physique/life around.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

great stuff mate. Fantastic change in your physique. You should be immensely proud of yourself cos as you know, doing what you have isn't easy.

have you got the bug for competing now then ? What's the plan for the future alex ?


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks alot, yep ive definatley got the bug for doing the shows, i absolutley loved it, didnt think id enjoy it as much as i did, i didnt want to come off stage ha ha, my plan now is to add more size but try and keep the fat levels low as possibe so that the diet isnt as long and as harsh next time, im thinking of doing central britain in 2011 and the uk at batley the same year and i definatley want to come home with a trophy next time but as long as i improve from last time ill be happy, how long have you been competing, have you done any shows this year?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

sounds like our immediate goals are quite similar. Best of luck to you pal. i've been competing for 8 years now, and a small piece of advice i'd offer to you is to keep in mind what you're striving for. 2011 is a long way off, and because of this it's easy to lessen off on the intensity or regimented training/eating that's necessary cos in the back of your mind you tell yourself there's plenty of time left. I see this happen every single day in our gym. People will go to great pains to explain their plans to step on stage at some distant point in the future, then the same people show zero commitment today the day to day stuff that they need to. Then when time has moved on and their planned show is looming, they look unimproved from way back. Try to approach every single day like it's the last chance you'll get to improve. Then in 2011, you will bring home the big trophies.

Best of luck to you alex.


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

tanks for your advice, i will take it on board and keeep it in mind, luckily for me i train with some great lads, my trainining partner has just competed at the universe in class 3 and made the top ten, so even if i want to take the foot off the pedal he definatley wont let me, im like a sponge at the moment regarding bodybuilding, i know ive been doing it a couple of years but i still feel i have a lot to learn about the sport and my body, so when ever anybody offers advice sound advice i take note, thanks again for your advice and your time.


----------



## 7271dan (Mar 27, 2009)

spot on mate well done


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantastic results! Very well done.

The change in your physique is dramatic and hard earned, respect to you.


----------



## shauny (Dec 16, 2009)

great going bud. It goes to show if you keep at it you will come out tops..


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

alex27 said:


> tanks for your advice, i will take it on board and keeep it in mind, luckily for me i train with some great lads, my trainining partner has just competed at the universe in class 3 and made the top ten, so even if i want to take the foot off the pedal he definatley wont let me, im like a sponge at the moment regarding bodybuilding, i know ive been doing it a couple of years but i still feel i have a lot to learn about the sport and my body, so when ever anybody offers advice sound advice i take note, thanks again for your advice and your time.


whos your training partner alex, bodyworks wont come out and tell you cos he is a bit shy, but he placed 2nd at the uni this year in class 3. its good to hear you still open for advise ive been training nearly 10 years and im still learning

xx


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i know who it is, but i'm not telling.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Your not very good at keeping secrets you just told me xx


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

hi rach, my training partner is matt chaddock we train at evolution gym sheffield, he said that he was talking to shane backstage at the universe.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Awsome work! Don't think ile ever be ripped to be honest but aslong as my chest is big/arms im happy, lmao!

Once again, well done mate and keep it going =]


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

4 weeks out, feeling shitty


----------



## Bhoy-Wonder (May 21, 2010)

Looking good bud...keep it up


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

well changed it don't have a clue where that come from?????????????????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

freddee said:


> look like a puff


Freddee personnel insults are not allowed you make another comment like this and you will be banned.....maybe you should put a pic of yourself up...


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

great transformation


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey fred why dont ya back that one up dude...

i thought your pictures were unimpressive to say the least given your gear use...

totally lacking in thickness... so being polite i credited you for having some good shape...

where in reality, i i beat youre ass after only 1 oral cycle and a back fusion..

alex i didnt think much of your before pictures and i`l be honest thought you were competing way too soon...

you proved me wrong and had the balls to stand on stage.. 

excellent stuff dude!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

where is my post saying that i don't know where that post come from, not a clue means i havn't a clue where the first post come from, and i put a post on here asking that is there anyone doctoring my posts?????


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Alex

how long it took you cutting to the day you wen t to stage?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

freddee said:


> where is my post saying that i don't know where that post come from, not a clue means i havn't a clue where the first post come from, and i put a post on here asking that is there anyone doctoring my posts?????


no one doctered your post if they did i would of seen the edit, it was not edited it was written by someone with your login and password.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Props to alex, good luck with your competition in four weeks.

Just be vigilant with how you criticise people fred, insult cal if anything... he loves it... or london... fun for all family!

Lets keep the board friendly to the newcomers/or people who dont post so often.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont like homophobic comments..

specially when theyre baseless..

and nope i`m not a ***..

if i was you`d fcuking know about it lmao

london in a nice blonde wig..restraints...perfectly normal...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

X my ass cal lol. u know u wanna


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Only just seen this thread. Great work and well done. That's an impressive transformation in a short time.


----------

